# West Coast Spam a Rama!



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 19, 2015)

Spam has become so bad that after all the Mods on the East coast go to bed that's all that's on the site! I dont even want to open up SMF on my phone using the mobile app. If you go to new posts that's all that is there. I understand everyone works hard to eliminate it but it's beyond bad!


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Mar 19, 2015)

DS, I'd have to agree. A few times during the week I handle our new born and SMF is my reading while feeding her. I always use the new post list to check things out and it's all spam all the time at this hour. 

Ohwell, know those guys are doing their best.


----------



## welshrarebit (Mar 20, 2015)

We need some west coast moderators...


----------



## welshrarebit (Mar 20, 2015)

BTW, I was hoping you were making, or smoking, some spam from the title! [emoji]128515[/emoji]


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 20, 2015)

Welshrarebit said:


> BTW, I was hoping you were making, or smoking, some spam from the title! [emoji]128515[/emoji]



I have two cans that are smoker bound soon. I have a couple top secret recipes!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 20, 2015)

Welshrarebit said:


> BTW, I was hoping you were making, or smoking, some spam from the title! [emoji]128515[/emoji]


----------



## TulsaJeff (Mar 20, 2015)

All of the forums are having these issues right now.. it seems that many spammers are using companies in India, Philipines, etc. and paying them low hourly wages to physically create registrations on popular forums and to post threads inundated with spam links.

We can do things like eliminate posting of new threads until you have x number of posts and we can eliminate the posting of URL's but I also want to be careful that we don't make it so complicated to post that potentially good members move on to other sites.

It's a real pain right now figuring out how to deal with the new spam techniques effectively.

I do appreciate everyone's patience and I agree that we apparently need a group of mods from each time zone to help keep this issue at bay.


----------



## sota d (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks Jeff, I see it late at night as well. I know you guys are just as frustrated as the rest of us. Thanks for all you're doing to keep this a great smoking forum, David.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 20, 2015)

Hmmmm---The Price you pay for being a Popular Site!!

Don't know why people gotta be like that !!

Keep up the good work, Jeff & Admins & Mods!!

Bear


----------



## cmayna (Mar 20, 2015)

Hopefully those new spammers will get bored and move on.   Meanwhile
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  to all who run this great forum.


----------

